# Molly Leila  Magnoni-Page tuesday 3 of May



## grahams mum (May 7, 2011)

hi everybody i am back home Molly was born at 11:09 on tuesday she is perfect 6 ponds 5 oz (kg 2.856) but all my c section went wrong from the start  they gave to much spinal because of my height they was still too much  so my blood pressure went down so thei have to stop it in the two times they try the spinal my right leg shoot up twice the pain is unbelieveble (lucky i did not swear )then every thing carry on as normal when Molly came out we were surprise of the weight because the consultant said she would have been over 7 pounds the problem was i had a fibroid big like molly's head and in the meantime  they cut the bladder as well so i have been stuck in bed for 2 days very short of staff they managed to take the drain off on wednesday night but still with catether  on it blocked twice and likely for me because i am working in a nursing home i know o little bit more then an average person i did not damaged the stitches on the bladder and force the midwife to change it  i really wanted to come back home so i could sleep  and we manged it on thursdaynight around 10 pm  michael does all the night dutyes because with my night leg bag is not practical and i am back to normal during the day i have to go back in hospital next friday and i will have dyed x ray to check my stitches and if everything is allright i will have the catether  off . I am so angry but there is nothing that i can do i am in quite a lots of pain  especially now that i am not breastfeeding and i am waiting for everything to settle an go back to normal molly leila is beautiful (brown hair and blue eyes)and graham is a wonderful big brother he already fed her and wash her and he keeps cuddling her and he keep saying "god make her perfect she is so soft that i could eat her "is a bit upset for me because he said i was the only mum going around with this bag on my leg and we cannot go out with his sister until they are taking this catether off but seeing my boy so happy and my new girl so perfect it makes me positive for next friday


----------



## lucy123 (May 7, 2011)

Hi Daniela, 

First congratulations on Molly! A beautiful daughter and sister for Graham - does Graham seem quite grown up now?

So sorry to hear of the awful time you have had and I wish you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## teapot8910 (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your family Daniela! Sounds like you've been through a lot over the past few days, hope your appointment next week goes okay and you're feeling better soon xxxx


----------



## margie (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Molly. Sounds like Graham is mesmerised by his baby sister.
Sorry to hear of all the complications with the birth - I hope they apologised for what you went through.

I hope that the check up goes well next week.


----------



## grahams mum (May 7, 2011)

margie said:


> Congratulations on the birth of Molly. Sounds like Graham is mesmerised by his baby sister.
> Sorry to hear of all the complications with the birth - I hope they apologised for what you went through.
> 
> I hope that the check up goes well next week.



not really,i made a long list of complaintsto the matron when she was going around asking what was our stayingin hospital and i even told the anesthetist off (when i was in the recovery room)


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Molly


----------



## Robster65 (May 7, 2011)

Big congratulations Daniela. You must be very proud of Molly and Graham.

So sorry the hospital were so rubbish when you have enough to deal with but I'm sure you'll soon be able to run around without pain.

Rob


----------



## Twitchy (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Molly!! 

Sorry to hear what they did to you - that is awful!  Hope you're on the mend soon...you don't need that with a new baby, bless you!

Molly is a beautiful name - I knew a Molly before (family member), she was a strong, loving woman with wonderful integrity, a big influence in my life and I loved her dearly - a good name to give!

Congratulations again!! xxx


----------



## Blythespirit (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the arrival of Molly. Sorry you had a bad time and hope you feel better soon. XXXXX


----------



## KateR (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Sorry for all the trouble you've had though. Welcome to the world Molly.


----------



## Tezzz (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations from me!


----------



## Laura22 (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the arrival of Molly  x


----------



## Fandange (May 7, 2011)

Oh Daniella, I hope that you are feeling better soon. There is a lot of unnecessary medical intervention in childbirth the world over but the main thing is that Molly is at home with you all. It sounds like you have prepared Graham very well for his little sisters arrival. Congratulations to you and your husband, and kisses to both Graham and Molly!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 8, 2011)

First of all Congratulations on the birth of your lovely little daughter, her birthday is the same as my grown up daughter  I wish you a speedy recovery, as you had a rough time.  Graham, well done for being a grown up boy and caring brother.  Best wishes to the happy family Sheena x


----------



## smile4loubie (May 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry its been so traumatic for you but sooo please Molly is here safely xxxx


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2011)

Many congratulations Daniela,welcome to the world Molly! 

I hope that you are back fighting fit again soon Daniela


----------



## Lizzzie (May 8, 2011)

Aw CONGRATULATIONS - Molly Leila is a lovely name - and Big Hug to you and hope you're feeling much better soon, it sounds as if you've been through the mill


----------



## Adrienne (May 10, 2011)

Wooooo hoooooo only just seen this Daniela sorry.   I was hoping Jo or someone would ring me !

Fantastic and congratulations, I love the names as well, beautiful.  My niece is Molly and I love Leila.

I am so so sorry for the absolutely disgusting treatment you have had.   They should have known and prepared for you spinal thing, they can see how tall you are for goodness sake and it should have been flagged up and discussed way before giving birth.   They are a bunch of numptys quite frankly.    I am presuming you were at the local numpty hospital and that is why it doesn't shock me.    I'm just so sorry Daniela.  

I may have to come and visit you, I just love babies


----------



## Adrienne (May 10, 2011)

Hiya again

I have sent your original post to the two who run EDDY, I didn't think you would mind and they have been asking how you are and have you had your baby yet.


----------



## bev (May 10, 2011)

Hi Daniela,

Congratulations on the birth of Molly and hope you get back to normal soon.Bev


----------



## rachelha (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!  I have been away for the last week and was wondering how you were.  I hope everything is healed up now.


----------

